# ZED Audio official thread.



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I've been talking with a dealer, and with the maker of zed audio for a month and a half now, i just recieved my first product, the ZED leviathan III, which is a beast of an amp, at 230 watts rms X6. ive been hearing so much negativity in the past couple days in chat, I'd really love to hear your storys about ZED, be them possative or negative, i think this will be a good thread to air out the myths and truth, to me ive already been convinced the integrity of these products. i just invested in a 950$ amp on this whim. so lets hear your feelings and experiences dealing with and aroudn ZED audio. once i finily get a chance to get this amp into my system I will be posting a reveiew on it of course, as many of us have by now found the old thread for the version 1 of this amp that had a chip issue where it was spiking while turning on, this particular problem of course has been resolved. 

post your storys here, negative or possative, lets air it out and give ZED a chance to represent him self to get rid of all the what ifs about this brand.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

did we really need this?

his new stuff looks very very nice. the last models looked nice as well. It appears he put out the new line with a mad vengeance. all of them are even better and stronger.

$950 for an amp is steep though but you have what amounts to 2 or 3 amps here so its not too far off.

The negatives we have heard about are more service related than product quality related too me.

His new stuff I like. his old stuff I like. 

I just wouldnt send one of my amps to have it worked on. I know a better place or two that I trust and will not have to deal with any bad service.


congrats on the new monster. its a beauty


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

:dead_horse:



:snacks:


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

JAX said:


> did we really need this?
> 
> his new stuff looks very very nice. the last models looked nice as well. It appears he put out the new line with a mad vengeance. all of them are even better and stronger.
> 
> ...


did we need it? no, did i want to see it, yes  

thanks for the reply, very informative. allot of the complaints im getting are from service issues, chris B seems to really have something out for him, hoping he shares his story, but I have been dealing with him, he's been a very dry, cut to the point kinda personality, so i could see dealing with that a problem, but its a great personality for a business.

thanks for that post btw howard, subtle and to the point. if you do have a story though, feel free to share it though


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

so your thread really should be "do you like zed audio, please explain" not the Official Zed Audio thread


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

I currently run a gen 1 leviathan and minotaur. I had no issues with it, but once some colder weather came along I seemed to have a slight pop at turn on. I spoke with him and though he was dry in personality he was very professional. I sent the amp in and he took care of the issue. He also cleaned up my Kronos while the system was down. It worked out fine since I was back east for sales meetings and not in the car anyways. I will be buying a new leviathan and putting the old one in the wifes ride. Love this amp. No issues with Steve whatsoever. Happy Nut Hugging Zed Customer.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I agree. I had talked to him years ago all the time. Always bugging him about what he had in stock. That was before the first zed line. 

He was short and to the point. I am sure he won't even remember me at all. 

like his amps though. I do


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah, thats the exact impression i got from him. 

by the way, here are pictures of the amp i just got from him. very well packed, and even thought it went ground it was in great shape.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

What version is that? ^

Looks like a rev 1 as i had a rev 2 and now a rev 3.

My experience was beyond great.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Its a III I was told it was at least


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

I will post pics of my 3 later but now this is weird. I got a Pre-production 3 but with all the goods of a 3 and then some.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

its a beauty. cant dispute that. no matter what you think about Zed. 

its is a work of art.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

nick650 said:


> I will post pics of my 3 later but now this is weird. I got a Pre-production 3 but with all the goods of a 3 and then some.


yeah, from what i understood, this was one of the first dozen to be built, if not the first hand full. but idk, i know its not the II. the transformers aren't all lined up like they are on the II.











thats the II, this is the I










on botht he transformers are all lined up, mine are def not lined up lol


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

^^^^ WH WH WH WHAT??? Not like in the picture??? I can hear the bashers coming already. This will not stand. This is unacceptable.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

What the hell >_<. Now I know you have a 3, I had a 2, but it looks like a 2 but with a few different parts attached to it but I don't have the donut location of the 3.


----------



## tonesmith (Sep 8, 2011)

nick650 said:


> What the hell >_


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

nick650 said:


> What the hell >_<. Now I know you have a 3, I had a 2, but it looks like a 2 but with a few different parts attached to it but I don't have the donut location of the 3.


the donut location? you mean the big one? well if you notice, that big one never changes in the I, II, and III but in the III its very very beefy. 

he has rated this amp as 190x6, but he said he really is doing more like 220-240 rms x6 he also said bridged it does something beastly like 800 watts.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

that is a big fat toroid in there for sure.


----------



## lucky (Sep 25, 2009)

Is there a reason most of the dials are recessed so far in while a couple of them are not? Should I dare not ask anything in public or else be attacked for improper grammar and spelling? I don't know the internal workings of ZED, but the proof is in the pudding. Unless there is a technical reason for some of the dials to be set so far in while others are not, and at least in my version both recessed and uncentered, then there is a QC problem. Amps coming out of other audio companies with these problems would be considered B stock, if sold at all.

If that's to be expected of hand made amps, then lesson learned. I have no complaints with the amp's performance. IMO it can't be beat watts/dollar wise. But going off of the pics above, for $900 ducats and the third version, it doesn't look very good.

I don't promote bashing, but the guy personally attacks people when they point out problems with his products. Instead of addressing obvious QC issues, Mr. Mantz dismisses naysayers as obviously not knowing what they're talking about because they never witnessed firsthand how ZED operates in house. Just make products without crooked fitting dials and there won't be any complaints and no need for personal attacks.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

lucky said:


> Is there a reason most of the dials are recessed so far in while a couple of them are not? Should I dare not ask anything in public or else be attacked for improper grammar and spelling? I don't know the internal workings of ZED, but the proof is in the pudding. Unless there is a technical reason for some of the dials to be set so far in while others are not, and at least in my version both recessed and uncentered, then there is a QC problem. Amps coming out of other audio companies with these problems would be considered B stock, if sold at all.
> 
> If that's to be expected of hand made amps, then lesson learned. I have no complaints with the amp's performance. IMO it can't be beat watts/dollar wise. But going off of the pics above, for $900 ducats and the third version, it doesn't look very good.
> 
> I don't promote bashing, but the guy personally attacks people when they point out problems with his products. Instead of addressing obvious QC issues, Mr. Mantz dismisses naysayers as obviously not knowing what they're talking about because they never witnessed firsthand how ZED operates in house. Just make products without crooked fitting dials and there won't be any complaints and no need for personal attacks.


well we're litelry talking about hand made products, he has no assembly line, their are many methods to soldering multible items to a circuit bored, i do not know if he utalizes the technoligy or doe sit all by hand i could not tell you. 

but friend, this is the first production of the III, i'm one of the FIRST people with this amp at all. so idk what your talking about veribles in production. 

he isn't the best person to talk to thats for sure, he hasn't gotten back to me about spec questions, the only way ive gotten real info about the exact specs of the new version is from my rep over their who talks to him personally.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Bridged at 800 is a bit far fetched. 480 would seem the most it would do if anything. Yes they are rated at 190 but do that at 12V and usually do more like you stated. The donut location is what I was talking about. Upon further inspection the filter caps on yours is bigger (no real biggie) and the donut seems to be a bit more filled in. He also rated mine as a 190 as well and mine is a pre-production of it. Pics are almost ready as this is REALLY baffling me of what's going on.

Note: ONLY thing I don't like about his unit, is the caps he uses. The caps are as cheap as they come, the black electrolytic ones. For $900 you expect them to be a bit better then 20% tolerance. "But lets not forget that they are based in the power filter circuitry and don't require the best but bigger the better to filter" ya but still >_<.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

for $900 I would expect better caps than that. regardless if needed.

would you put generic oil in a Ferrari ? it would run sure but would you do it? not if you paid for it. 

why skimp on this.

I like the amps , dont get me wrong but the post about the recessed dials is valid. 

For the cost of this one I could have 2 high dollar 4 channel amps these days..and more channels in the end.

if I were throwing around that kind of payolla then I would rather have 2 4 channel amps that had better parts.

now I dont have one nor have I seen one. just going by what you guys are saying. if thats the case


----------



## tonesmith (Sep 8, 2011)

JAX said:


> for $900 I would expect better caps than that. regardless if needed.
> 
> would you put generic oil in a Ferrari ? it would run sure but would you do it? not if you paid for it.
> 
> ...


Spend the money where needed, electrons don't care if the material they are shooting through at near the speed of light are "brand name" or not. You might as well start complaining about the damping factor and how it affects sound quality.

And JAX do you own any of these new zed amps? Why do you keep posting here.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

tonesmith said:


> Spend the money where needed, electrons don't care if the material they are shooting through at near the speed of light are "brand name" or not. You might as well start complaining about the damping factor and how it affects sound quality.
> 
> And JAX do you own any of these new zed amps? Why do you keep posting here.




what? I didnt say anything bad about the amps or the company.

I also didnt see anything in the topic that said " you must have this amp and be able to provide a serial number as evidence in order to be allowed to speak" 

why dont you chill out. I wasnt bashing Zed products. 

still for the money in this bad economy $900 is a lot of money


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

whoa, chill out boys, you both have great valid points. in no way did i intend to only have people with ZED products descuss the amps, of course an un-bias opinion is great info, as is yours.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I am fine. just dont see where it was needed to get all excited. 

I stated I love these amps and the ones before . I have dealt with Zed and owned all of them except the series that began with these style amps..

I have only one thing to say and that is , if i spend $900 then it better be right. the dials better look like they belong in the chassis and not like the person who measured made a mistake.

any caps or other parts need to be as good as they should and not just good enough. an amp of this caliber better have the parts to last and all that. I also stated I didnt have one of these so I was just posting my thoughts based off what others were saying. which I also said.

not in any way bashing his products. I dont care for some of the things I have heard about repairs but thats ok as I dont use Zed for that.

you have a nice amp. never said otherwise. wish I myself could run that. I like it very much.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

oh yeah, i forgot to share this little guy.

and you know what, he finily got back to me with my question "wht are the exact specs of the leviathan III" you know what he told me? the specs are in the included PDF on the cd included in the package...are you ****ing kiding me? why owudlnt you take 12 seconds to answer my question rather than send me on a hunt that will easily take me 20 mins jsut to find a ****ing page talking about the info i want...let alone to the fact that this spec sheets are generic and dont have any real specs listed nore do they identafy if its a i, II, or a III. which makes me think he made this when he made the first gens of his amps...kind of pissing me off right now that he just wont ****ing tell me what they put out.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

eviling said:


> oh yeah, i forgot to share this little guy.
> 
> and you know what, he finily got back to me with my question "wht are the exact specs of the leviathan III" you know what he told me? the specs are in the included PDF on the cd included in the package...are you ****ing kiding me? why owudlnt you take 12 seconds to answer my question rather than send me on a hunt that will easily take me 20 mins jsut to find a ****ing page talking about the info i want...let alone to the fact that this spec sheets are generic and dont have any real specs listed nore do they identafy if its a i, II, or a III. which makes me think he made this when he made the first gens of his amps...kind of pissing me off right now that he just wont ****ing tell me what they put out.



again. customer service after sale is not his strong suite


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

JAX said:


> again. customer service after sale is not his strong suite


this is VERY clear, its putting quite bad taste in my mouth. i mean i dont see how he can rationlize it, does he not want sales? what his goal, if he was making 1 product id undrstand he was doing it for the sport, but he's got entire line ups...what is his goal really if he treats people like that does he expect them to keep using his products? ive considered even selling out to a different amp if this **** keeps up.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

It depends. you bought the amp so you must wanted to use it and it was worth the price to you.

might as well use it and hope there isnt any issue that you need to get with him for.

I mean. I think you already know he sucks with service unless he is about to get money. 

I can think of one other person who is somewhat hard to work with in that way but his product is much liked.

I can say that I also want to use one of the other guys amps but that is also because my tech is familiar with it.

my tech doesnt care for Zed much but thats not important. I am not going to get into any of that. 

I would say decide if you really want to use it. you got it ..its a nice amp. if it works like its supposed to then keep it. whatever the specs are someone will have that info.

If I had the money to buy one I would even though I know its a risk with his poor service record.

I just hate to see you get rid of it due to that if its not a real problem .


----------



## tonesmith (Sep 8, 2011)

Why can't you call him, he always answers?

In any case, 190, 200,230, 250watts, it will make ZERO difference in terms of output. Maybe 1db difference which is inaudible. I understand your frustration, maybe he does not want to put actual output in an email bc it changes amp to amp, just call the dude. Shhesh, I'll call him Monday for you If you want.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

tonesmith said:


> Why can't you call him, he always answers?
> 
> In any case, 190, 200,230, 250watts, it will make ZERO difference in terms of output. Maybe 1db difference which is inaudible. I understand your frustration, maybe he does not want to put actual output in an email bc it changes amp to amp, just call the dude. Shhesh, I'll call him Monday for you If you want.


ive called a couple times ive never gotten an answer. scattered random calls, at random hours which is why i deal with emails. i honestly dont wanna talk to much with him because of his history id rather not push the fact since i have a low tolerance for ********  so i figuire if i just avoid as much contact and use my rep for most of my contact i'll stay sane. and your apsolutly right, the audible differences are nil. their are NONE, in fact, in all of his documentation he mentains this VERY rigidly. the man CLEARLy know his way around an amp, and to be honest i coudlnt even tell you how to do half of the bridging options that its capable of, to grasp the concepts confuses me greatly lol. I do respect the man, i just don't think i like him very much. 

to be honest, the amp yes, very good looking amp. but some of his construction was a little sloppy on my unit, the main donut you can clearly see the glue holding the coils in place, they arent very well woven granted i assume this is because he made it differently than his standard model, with mroe wire so it was harder im sure to keep it neat and ordered.


----------



## traceywatts (Jun 2, 2008)

I have spoken with him on at least 20 occaisions before, during, and after purchase. I have never had a problem.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

He did get back to me and the specs he's claiming are a bit much 190x6 and at 2 ohms 320x6 which is a crazy post


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

Even after 30 or so years in this country I do not think he has grasped all the conversational nuances of the English language. That may explain his curtness.

I have dealt with Steven many times over the years all the way from series vii Hifonics to the modified first gen leviathan and two kronos that I currently run.

Out of every amp I have had, very few had the dials lined up. Yes this is a QC issue and I can see why some would take offense to this on such a highly priced piece of equipment. I personally do not care either way as my amps sit in the trunk but again that is just me. There is some room for improvement to be had.

A more important issue I have had was one of my kronos did not work out of the box. This set me back on my install but was ultimately not a huge deal to me but again I could empathize with someone on a tight time schedule or some other reason. I also had a wire snap off the power supply on the leviathan but think that may be due to a lowered vehicle and a rigidly mounted amplifier bouncing around bumpy streets for a year. Both times I need the amps fixed he responded quickly (although it usually was late at night when he answered which is no problem for me), fixed them in a timely fashion and kept always communication to a minimum. 

I know he is busy as I also run a small business of my own and understand that when you are overworked attention to detail is one of the first things to go. No this is not a valid excuse for him but for the performance of the amps overall I am very pleased to have them in my vehicle.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

You're signing up for quirky when you choose to go ZED direct. It's different when he's building for other companies. Here's what the last few years would have been like with a client company.

Minilith
ZED: It's done.
Client: No it's not, it overheats at 1 Ohm, Fix it.

Leviathan
ZED: It's done.
Client: No it's not. Turn on pop that's blowing tweeters. Fix it.
ZED: It's done.
Client: No it's not. Gap between heat sink and end caps. Fix it.

RA
ZED: It's done.
Client: No it's not. Can't turn the knobs. Fix it.

Take out the client and you have the history of the last few years. It's a shame. He could have taken his reputation and built a hugely profitable business that could have dominated the industry. 

I have one of the first 2nd gen Levs and love it. Had a Minilith before that. Even so, I wouldn't consider a Leviathan at the current price point. I'm not saying it isn't worth it - I would never spend that much on an amp to put in a car. I'd also never buy the first generation of anything he builds. 

If you like quirky, ZED is a great option. Realize that Stephen is basically a one man operation with some help. There is no staff to answer questions that can easily be answered for oneself. I don't know why, but he gets quirky when he writes. It can be a little confusing to talk to him on the phone and get a friendly response after exchanging e-mails that read as hostile.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

eviling said:


> this is VERY clear, its putting quite bad taste in my mouth. i mean i dont see how he can rationlize it, does he not want sales? what his goal, if he was making 1 product id undrstand he was doing it for the sport, but he's got entire line ups...what is his goal really if he treats people like that does he expect them to keep using his products? ive considered even selling out to a different amp if this **** keeps up.


Why not send him a link to this thread? If he really wants to make a few sales to the DIY community, he might jump in in order to answer a few black spots... 
Coz, unless I'm mistaken, he doesn't have many dealers and most of his sales are from the internet. 

I've dealt with him once and although his upgrade wasn't fast, it was well done and worth it. Am not scared to send him another amp for repair. 

Kelvin


----------



## lucky (Sep 25, 2009)

So, going with a hand made amp can mean having ill fitting parts. OK, lesson learned. However, is that true of other hand made amp companies? I think TRU Tech and Sundown are amongst these companies. Do they have the same issues?

I'm not sure making excuses on his behalf citing cultural differences and personality attributes are warranted. I'm pretty sure the browbeatings he has put out here and elsewhere were intelligently and intentionally made.

It is a shame, because that man has got a gold mine of knowledge. It's obvious from his white papers. However, car audio consumers have an abundance of options to go with, most of which won't leave you feeling disrespected and/or disappointed.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> Why not send him a link to this thread? If he really wants to make a few sales to the DIY community, he might jump in in order to answer a few black spots...
> Coz, unless I'm mistaken, he doesn't have many dealers and most of his sales are from the internet.
> 
> I've dealt with him once and although his upgrade wasn't fast, it was well done and worth it. Am not scared to send him another amp for repair.
> ...


we have seen what happens when he enters a community forum. I dont think we need to see it again.

if you want to talk technical he is fine. if he feels your dissing his stuff oh no . that is exactly why he needs a public relations person to handle speaking .

he is fine as long as you are happy. if not happy then he can make himself look bad.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

IMO, any amp that retail's for $900 should be absolutely perfect without any flaws, and that price point there are many options... As far as being basically a one man operation, well HAT has arguably the best customer service in the business, and they are mainly a one man operation.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

mmiller said:


> IMO, any amp that retail's for $900 should be absolutely perfect without any flaws, and that price point there are many options... As far as being basically a one man operation, well HAT has arguably the best customer service in the business, and they are mainly a one man operation.


scott is a great guy. ive had countless conversations with him, he'll help you wheather you purchased the gear directly from him, got it used, found it on the ground. he really is quite helpful, he recenty talked me into keeping my L4SE's and doing the A pillars after all with some tips that should make them work up their.


----------



## mdcruz88 (Dec 24, 2010)

eviling said:


> oh yeah, i forgot to share this little guy.
> 
> and you know what, he finily got back to me with my question "wht are the exact specs of the leviathan III" you know what he told me? the specs are in the included PDF on the cd included in the package...are you ****ing kiding me? why owudlnt you take 12 seconds to answer my question rather than send me on a hunt that will easily take me 20 mins jsut to find a ****ing page talking about the info i want...let alone to the fact that this spec sheets are generic and dont have any real specs listed nore do they identafy if its a i, II, or a III. which makes me think he made this when he made the first gens of his amps...kind of pissing me off right now that he just wont ****ing tell me what they put out.


It's on page 24. 190watts x 6 into 4 ohms


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

mdcruz88 said:


> It's on page 24. 190watts x 6 into 4 ohms


I'm confused... didn't the v2 just come out earlier this year, rated at [email protected] ohms as well? Plus, didn't it retail for under $700? Correct me if I'm wrong:

V1: [email protected] ohms, retail ~$650
V2: [email protected] ohms, retail ~$700
V3: [email protected] ohms, retail ~$950

??

What are the advertised differences between the V2 and V3? I did just check SSA's store and they're selling the V2 for $875, so maybe retail went up on them? I could have sworn that the V2 was around the $700 mark when it first came out. Either way, I know when the V1 came out, it could be had via Group Buy for under $600. People are really paying a 50% premium for 30-40 more watts per channel?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

good questions


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Perhaps prices on parts and materials went up exactly like many of the US amp makers that haven't cheaped out on quality.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

mikey7182 said:


> I'm confused... didn't the v2 just come out earlier this year, rated at [email protected] ohms as well? Plus, didn't it retail for under $700? Correct me if I'm wrong:
> 
> V1: [email protected] ohms, retail ~$650
> V2: [email protected] ohms, retail ~$700
> ...


it's a logical analasys, for the end you recieve 40 more watts indeed. the II never went for under 800 far as i knew but i wasn't watchig these when it came out. nore when the I came out. I can how ever tell you the III has a rater much higher than [email protected] ohms. like i said, he puts it more around [email protected] 4 ohms. it's a much beafier system, he also added a circuit that turns off the transformers when theirs no RCA signal, so theirs no extra wear on the amp and no extra draw when their not being used. not entirley sure how practical this circuit is, but it's an idea that does some what make sense. i do not know all of the difference. it's also a new layout, so he had to R&D a new layout, i'm sure the mark up is for that as well. R&D can't be cheap for a single man buisness, althought allot is done on experience i'm sure he does a fair share of testing. I know he was making III's before this true III and selling them to the willing as upgraded II's labeled as III's but idk the exact specs of those. again i can't speak for him, i do not know. for me the value was their, but if the values not their for you than i guess you simply don't buy it.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Welcome back Mikey!


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> I'm confused... didn't the v2 just come out earlier this year, rated at [email protected] ohms as well? Plus, didn't it retail for under $700? Correct me if I'm wrong:
> 
> V1: [email protected] ohms, retail ~$650
> V2: [email protected] ohms, retail ~$700
> V3: [email protected] ohms, retail ~$950


Actually I think only v3 gets the power bump... thought V2 was different in other ways then power... think it was more to get away from some of the bad rep V1 got. At least that was my impression.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

AAAAAAA said:


> Actually I think only v3 gets the power bump... thought V2 was different in other ways then power... think it was more to get away from some of the bad rep V1 got. At least that was my impression.


V2 fixed the turn on pop and ill fitting heat sink. I think these "versions" are more manufacturing runs than what we'd usually consider full version changes. Each run has fixed or tweaked a few things. I hate to say it, but since I encouraged a few people to try the first run amps and all of them had problems, what we're calling V1 never should have seen the light of day. The V2's were a great value before the price increase.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

rugdnit said:


> Welcome back Mikey!


Thanks man  It's been awhile. 



eviling said:


> again i can't speak for him, i do not know. for me the value was their, but if the values not their for you than i guess you simply don't buy it.


$900 for [email protected] ohms isn't a bad deal, especially in such a small footprint and considering the xover options. I was just curious what the advertised differences were between the different versions since there has been an almost 50% price increase since the first one was released. Speaking of, didn't you buy one BNIB, never use it, then list it up for sale last week?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

mikey7182 said:


> Thanks man  It's been awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> $900 for [email protected] ohms isn't a bad deal, especially in such a small footprint and considering the xover options. I was just curious what the advertised differences were between the different versions since there has been an almost 50% price increase since the first one was released. Speaking of, didn't you buy one BNIB, never use it, then list it up for sale last week?


I was gonna change to masconi, but funds just aren't moving. the ZED will work fine for what i'm doing, i just got a little crazy for a week or two :laugh:

far as i know he hasn't advertised the III yet, so he has no advertised specs for it, if you ask him, he'll tel you 190x6 and 330x6 @2 so it is what it is. I can't speak for it's SQ as i've not tried it yet, but in the next few months I will have some stuff in at least i pray haha getting a little stail driving around with no sound system XD


----------



## djmoose3289 (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, I just got my new Draconia II in the mail this week. Will be powering a set of components for the front stage and bridged to 4 ohms on 2 old school round kicker solobarics. (s12d) 

I was previously running the solos on a Hifonics VIII Hercules, so I should have twice the power now.

I'll post my thoughts after it's in.


----------



## paintrodsey (Nov 15, 2006)

My dates aren't exact but I bought a Leviathon I, over two years ago. It had the turn on pop issue and I never got around to contacting him around 1.5 years after I bought it. Sent him an email and he replied to send it in and he will fix it free of charge. It sat in a car I rarely drove, so after another year I sent him another email about fixing it. He said it was no problem, send it in and he will fix it. I sent it in, with a turnaround time of about 3 weeks, and the amp now works great. I thought he was easy to deal with and took care of the issue after I had purchased it directly from Zed 2.5 years before.


----------

